# Friday Watch



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Ok I know I`m early but I`m tired and want to go to bed























Anyway I`ve been wearing this since it arrived curtesy of Justin a few days ago and will continue to do so for some time yet









*Citizen Dolphin Divers, NH8050-01LT, cal8200 21 Jewels*


















Dare I say it, I think it`s a much better looking watch then my Seiko SKX 007









and has a far cooler back


















(Justin`s photo)

I did get one of Roy`s Blue Oyster style rubber straps for it but the one it`s got (also from Roy) suits it much better IMO


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Just arived to day







From Dave ME/DavidE









A fine looking Vostok, from a fine chap to deal with 

Mike

Davids pic.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Think the Earth today:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Out looking at cars so this today... (without the water of course!)


----------



## rsykes2000 (Dec 3, 2003)

I can foresee this big beauty being on my wrist for a few days to come yet...


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

This today. It's back from the shop, winding, running and measuring time like a champion!










In all honesty, I bought this watch to fill a hole in the classic Seamaster collection. I always thought they were interesting but slightly flawed (the blunt minute hand, black seconds sub-dial) and certainly the least attractive of the Ploprof/1000m/120Chrono trio. Yet the more I wear it and the more I photograph it, the more I fall in love with it. This is a fantastic chrono diver: unreasonably tall and long, too many colours with the different shades of blue on the bezel, dial and minute chapter - but very solid, interesting, legible and functional. Nearly perfect, IMO. Looks good on the wrist with the new ACUs too!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Colin, Im as weak at the knees as you with that one... its just stunning!









Car looking now done... Might have to sell another couple of my nice watches if the deal works out...







we'll see.... 

Have to say this old Orsa is winding its way into my heart the more I wear it... bought as a beater but its like new, yer Ive so few watches that arent immaculate now that its getting pressed into service more and more!


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Colin, Fantastic pics and super watch too! But whats the deal with the newish hands and oldish markers. Doesn't that bug you? Is it possible to somehow match them?









Laco black PVD diver today. On rubber strap ofcourse awaiting Roy's teflon coated bracelet.










And another pic showing the strap. So far I've found this to be the ideal strap because it pulls down the clasps towards the wrist making the watch sit and look better.


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Guess I'll wear this one today as well, the new 22 jewels Timex Automatic. Will change to a vintage ( do you hear me Paul?







) later this afternoon. Have a great day everyone


















This one later today... a 74 Automatic










Knut


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Been wearing a Doxa 750T Sharkhunter all week


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Mk XV today










regards

Bill


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Morning all,

Been wearing this all week - virtually non stop since I got it !!
































but for today it will be this


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Zhong Shun 9 jewels. Stainless steel case. Keeps good time


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Oh dear...cant add many of these to the Photo Gallery....no descriptions apart from Mac (







).

What is this Earth watch? Please tell more; how does it work and how do you tell the time?

Cheers

Paul



dapper said:


> Think the Earth today:


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Another Friday already,where does the time go to ?

This one today










Martin


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

My first "real" watch has an outing today.......










That timex looks very nice Knutty........and I'm still trying to work out that earth watch!









Best regards David


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Mine's a Seiko Black Monster - no pic yet but you all know the score. Thought I'd gove it an airing as I've not worn it for a week or so.

Andrew.


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

MIKE said:


> Just arived to day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad you like it Mike - I'm psychlist here!

This is what its sale went towards - I wanted a reasonably priced go-anywhere beater -


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Some nice ones out there today guys.


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

MIKE said:


> Just arived to day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are a few Davids with a surname starting with E about, but that one's from psychlist I believe! (I'm Dave E 'over there' but changed my name here to avoid confusion!)

Sinn-ing today:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

dapper said:


> Think the Earth today:


Love that Alan, another watch I keep meaning to get









Paul it`s called the `Think The Earth WN-1`, details are as follows...



> Gaze at the Northern Hemisphere.*
> 
> Experience Earth Time.
> 
> ...


I think they are made by Seiko











raketakat said:


> Zhong Shun 9 jewels. Stainless steel case. Keeps good time


I like that Ian









If you ever get the urge to flip either of two Chines you`ve recently posted let me know 

BTW I discovered some time back that Seagull watches were imported into the UK possibly sometime in the `80`s


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Year end apraisal for me today so a bit of class for the boardroom







RLT17










The earth watch is a Seiko


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Year end apraisal for me today so a bit of class for the boardroom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dressing to impress then Jase?










You could end up Chairman of the board


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Bloody hope not Mac, I would have to work for a living


----------



## Mothman (Oct 11, 2005)

Been wearing this PRS-11 (Mod'd) since it arrived from 'mart broad' on Monday










Richard


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Nalu said:


> This today. It's back from the shop, winding, running and measuring time like a champion!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really nice Colin, I too think that is a smashing watch. the bit that grabbed me first was the (i assume) "magic" red triangle 24hr indicator on the left hand side subdial.


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

Some cracking watches today gents..

Been wearing this one pretty much all week, today as well...










On a "lumpy" of course!

Rich


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

I'm wearing my new *Sinn Flieger 356 II* which arrived yesterday









I've been looking for an 'expensive' watch for a few weeks now and eventually decided on this beauty.

I haven't seen many of these around, I think only Dave H has one on the forum, I could be wrong though. Lovely watch.

Here's a quick wrist shot I took a few minutes ago


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Bloody hope not Mac, I would have to work for a living


Sounds like Bill & I, we like to follow the teachings of Lao Tsu.....

_"The student of knowledge (aims at) learning day by day;_

The student of Tao (aims at) losing day by day.

By continual losing

One reaches doing nothing

*By doing nothing everything is done*.

He who conquers the world often does so by doing nothing.

When one is compelled to do something,

The world is already beyond his conquering."

We have told the management that we`ve become Taoists and therefore trying to make us work is religious persecusion


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

This today out with the managment


















By the way nice Vostock Mac I wondered who got that one


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

PhilM said:


> By the way nice Vostock Mac I wondered who got that one


Which one?









(Confused of Leicester





















)


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Ricster said:


> I'm wearing my new *Sinn Flieger 356 II* which arrived yesterday


Ah! Thank you Ricster.







Your Sinn photo has immediately been uploaded to the Photo Gallery.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Year end apraisal for me today so a bit of class for the boardroom
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Oh, to be a fly on the wall then! "Jason, Now first, lets talk about your browsing habits"









Some crackers today, I was very taken with Hakim's Lanco until I saw Ric's Sinn, that is gorgeous.

Depressed today, lost a big job in London that I thought was mine







Wearing this to cheer me up.


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> Ricster said:
> 
> 
> > I'm wearing my new *Sinn Flieger 356 II* which arrived yesterday
> ...


Cheers Silver Hawk, I've just noticed I had the day set wrong







but I've corrected it now









I think I must have been mesmerised by the lovely copper dial


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

This one for me today. A very recent arrival from Roger (thanks Roger!







).

A *Timex Electric*. Is it called a World Timer or something with that bezel...? I'm no good on Timex model numbers or names...does it have one? Chrome case is in very good condition as is the bezel.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Something for the weekend...


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

My latest addition which arrived yesterday, courtesy of Dave (Badger) - to whom I am very grateful. It is, as you see, still resident on my wrist today.


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

PhilM said:


> This today out with the managment
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Phil, the more I see of your white 3133 the more the face looks less cluttered and easier to read at a glance than the black one (mine!!).............hasn't been seeing much air time recently the RLTs














(16 & 11) have grabbed the limelight!!


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Xantiagib said:


> Something for the weekend...


That's a beauty!


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

1968, Swiss, hidden spaceview 214 Accutron for me today.










Foz


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

I've just taken another picture of my *Sinn Flieger 356 II* and I'm pretty chuffed with the results









I'll have to experiment more in future


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Ricster said:


> I've just taken another picture of my *Sinn Flieger 356 II* and I'm pretty chuffed with the results
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent photo, it really looks like that is a real plane in the background. I like the spotlight effect as well.

Nice one Ric

Foz


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Just had a fews days stint in hospital - again.

Problem not fully sorted but hopefully soon.

Breitling was with me, but this today.


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

Titanium MR-G.

One of those that you buy, don't wear (cos I'll scratch it), sell, miss, buy another, etc.









D.


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

has taken up permanent residence as a beater lately


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

foztex said:


> 1968, Swiss, hidden spaceview 214 Accutron for me today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blimey thats a nice one!


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Ricster said:


> I'm wearing my new *Sinn Flieger 356 II* which arrived yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a great looking watch - superb!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Bareges said:


> Phil, the more I see of your white 3133 the more the face looks less cluttered and easier to read at a glance than the black one (mine!!).............hasn't been seeing much air time recently the RLTs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Charles, it's my first white faced watch. At first I wasnt sure of it







but after wearing it a few times I have to say it's bloody lovely especially for the value. It's definetly a shirt and suit watch


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

hakim said:


> Colin, Fantastic pics and super watch too! But whats the deal with the newish hands and oldish markers. Doesn't that bug you? Is it possible to somehow match them?


It doesn't bother me much - not nearly as much as the two light xtal scratches







. For reasons beyond my ken, hand lume just doesn't seem to age like dial lume on most watches. Even my RLT4 is starting to show a noticeable difference. Yes, I could get the Omega 'fixed' by Jack @ IWW but I doubt that I will. Unless I find a new xtal and bezel of course, then it'll get the spa treatment














More to follow with lume pics and comparison photos to the incoming one (see thread under Military/Divers topic)

Paul, my 'description' is on the dial - what else is there to say? AFAIK, the watch doesn't have a name or model number.

Foz, yes that's it - quite a nice touch. Makes setting the watch a lead pipe cinch.

Jon, I knew you'd like it, hope this doesn't cause any problems for you.
















Wonderful copper Sinn and Dornbleuth - thanks for those photos!


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

....just browsing and wondering what i should choose for the weekend.

Mind made up


















Good choics Ric and a good pic.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

DavidH said:


> ....just browsing and wondering what i should choose for the weekend.
> 
> Mind made up
> 
> ...


Thats a lovely watch David


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

I really do like the look of it, but tell me, is that dial really PINK?. That would stop me buying one....


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2006)

The usual beater.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Russ said:


> I really do like the look of it, but tell me, is that dial really PINK?. That would stop me buying one....


Where's Alex and his Salmon







?


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

Just arrived today.

(Also appearing in Quartz Corner)

































Thanks psychlist!


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Dave ME said:


> MIKE said:
> 
> 
> > Just arived to day
> ...


NOW I AM CONFUSED
















So David (psychlist) sold me the watch and not DavidE or Dave ME







Any way a good guy to deal with which ever David you are, Thanks. ( I'm sure the others are as well, did I not buy an O&W off one of the other Davids. Old age dosen't come alone!!!)

Mike


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

Russ said:


> I really do like the look of it, but tell me, is that dial really PINK?. That would stop me buying one....


Pink?









The dial is copper Russ


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Ahhh!..........which shows quite well in the latest photo..........yes it's lovely.......


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

Russ said:


> Ahhh!..........which shows quite well in the latest photo..........yes it's lovely.......


One more...


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

That Sinn is gorgeous.

Glad you like the watches Mark and Mike


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Ricster said:


> Russ said:
> 
> 
> > Ahhh!..........which shows quite well in the latest photo..........yes it's lovely.......
> ...


That textured finish is really superb, smashing piece. Ive not got one (yet) but I am a real Sinn fan.

Foz


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Please no more Sinn's especially that lovely cooper one







My wallet carn't take it


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

JonW said:


> foztex said:
> 
> 
> > 1968, Swiss, hidden spaceview 214 Accutron for me today.
> ...


Jon

I got it even cheaper than my 'great deal 214' last week. The sellers pic was not brilliant but had promise and the crystal was really scratched. I bought it to use the case for my other movement and hopefully on one of the bracelets I got from you. I've tried them but I think it looks better on the nato for the mo', the face is a really shiny black so I am wondering about a black patent strap for a laugh.

It arrived and its better than the other by miles. I really like it it's right up my street, steel, clean black face, I'm quite smitten.

I reckon I'll just keep this one and flip what was going to be the original keeper.

Heres the sellers pic, not so bad now I look at it again, you can see the potential.










Foz


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

i saw russ's lanco and it reminded me of something so i went and found it out an avia 2000, bought, i think some time last year (or the year before







)










regards,john.

btw, the watches on these friday threads get better and better









ps, meant to say, those sinn's are the bogs bollox


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

johnbaz said:


> i saw russ's lanco and it reminded me of something so i went and found it out an avia 2000, bought, i think some time last year (or the year before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree on both counts John, lovely Avia and today's watches have been brilliant.

Foz


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

Last watch of the day -- those copper 356s are nice, but I still like my black'un:


----------

